# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsingin raitioliikenteen kilpailuttaminen

## 339-DF

> Jos muuten Helsingin bussiliikennettä ei olisi kilpailutettu, olisi tuossa 9/17 vertailussa bussi kalliimpi kuin ratikka. Pitäisiköhän ratikkaliikennekin kilpailuttaa, että saataisiin sinnekin tehokkuutta?


Tämä lainaus on Raitiovaunujen ja bussien liikennöintikustannusvertailu -topikista.

Ajatus on mielenkiintoinen. Eikö ole kuitenkin niin, että säästöt ovat suhteessa pienemmät kuin bussiliikenteessä, koska kalusto, huolto ym. jäisi kai kuitenkin HKL:lle?

Käytännössä kai olisi niin, että raitioliikenteen kilpailuttaminen tarkoittaisi lähinnä vain kuskien kilpailuttamista. Varmaan siitäkin jotain säästöä voisi saada. Mutta mitä haittavaikutuksia raitioliikenteen kilpailuttamisella olisi? Kuskeja on jo nyt vaikea saada. Olisiko jatkossa vielä vaikeampaa? Madaltuisivatko kriteerit? Miten kävisi turvallisuuden?

Entäs huolto ja korjaukset? Suuret peruskorjaukset on nyt jo pääosin ulkoistettu. En tiedä, onko niitä kilpailutettu, mutta epäilen, että on. Pakko kai se on, kun EU:ssa ollaan. Jospa Vallilan porukka kilpailutettaisiin? Mitä tapahtuisi? Veikkaan, että tapahtuisi niin, että kustannukset saattaisivat jopa kasvaa. Meillä ei ole tässä maassa raitiovaunuammattitaitoa missään muualla kuin HKL:ssä. Jos HKL:n työntekijät pistäisivät oman lafkan pystyyn ja jättäisivät tarjouskilpailuun ainoan tarjouksen, hehän voisivat pyytää käytännössä ihan mitä tahansa!

Olen itse varovaisesti sitä mieltä, että kilpailuttamisella saataisiin enemmän haittoja kuin hyötyjä, mutta tämä mielipide perustuu kyllä lähinnä tunteisiin ja oletuksiin. Faktoja ja kokemuksia kun ei ole.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Raitioliikenteen kilpailuttaminen on mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Olen itse pohtinut sitä myös uusien raitioteiden kuten Turun ja Tampereen pikaraitioteiden suhteen.

Raitioliikenteessä keskeinen ongelma on, että kalustoa ja sen peruskorjauksia ei kannata kilpailuttaa liikennöinnin yhteydessä koska kaluston taloudellinen käyttöikä on 25-40 v ja liikennöintisopimusten maksimipituus palvelusopimusasetuksessa on 10-15 v. Toimiva vaihtoehto on, että kunta tai kalustoyhtiö omistaa kaluston ja kilpailuttaa sen hankinnan, mahdollisen pitkäaikaisen leasingrahoituksen sekä peruskorjaukset.

Helsingissä kalustohankinnat ja peruskorjaukset on kilpailutettu.

Liikenteen säännölliset huollot, energia ja henkilöstö ovat sitten se paketti, joka jää mahdollisesti kilpailutettavaksi lyhytaikaisin sopimuksin.
Tässä hyväksi kysymykseksi jää, että miten kilpailutetaan? Huollot ja energia voi olla järkevää kilpailuttaa erikseen, ja Helsingissä lisäksi energia ostettaneen kaupunkikonsernin sisältä. 

Pelkästään henkilöstöhallinnon + henkilöstön kilpailutus ei ole kovin järkevää. Kuljettajan palkka ja työaika taukoineen määräytyy työehtosopimuksen mukaan, joten siinä ei ole kilpailutettavaa.

Norrköpingissä säännölliset huollot, energia ja henkilöstö on kilpailutettu samalla kuin muukin kaupungin joukkoliikenteen osto. Raitiovaunuja ajaa sama firma kuin kaupungin bussejakin.

HKL - raitioliikenteessä uskoisin merkittävimpien säästöjen olevan mahdollista huoltopuolella. Raitiovaunujen huolto ei sinänsä ole sen kummempaa kuin muunkaan kisko- ja raskaan kaluston.

Kannattaa lisäksi muistaa, että muilla joukkoliikennesektoreilla kilpailutus ei sinällään ole ollut itsetarkoitus. Jos liikennelaitos on joukkoliikenneviranomaisen (esim. kunnan) suorassa budjettivallassa, se voidaan _periaatteessa_ hoitaa tehokkaasti muutenkin. Kilpailutukseenhan on ollut muut motiivit kuin kilpailutus itseisarvona:
Helsingissä oli käytössä sekajärjestelmä, jossa osaa linjoista ajoi HKL / STA, osaa yksityiset.YTV - alueella liikenne ostettiin yksityisiltä.Turussa TLO oli kartelli, ja kilpailuvirasto totesi 1998 ettei ostoja voinut jatkaa.Keskustelussa VR Oy:stä on hyvin käynyt ilmi, että VR Oy:n kustannukset ja tukitaso eivät ole valtion hallinnassa, vielä vähemmän YTV:n tai muiden mahdollisten maksajien hallinnassa.Järkevästi hoidettu liikennelaitos tai kuntien/valtion omistama liikennöintiyhtiö voi toimia taloudellisesti hyvin, mutta tällöin on taas muistettava toinen perusasia:

Myös liikennelaitos tai julkisen vallan omistama liikennöintiyhtiö ostaa palveluja (energia, varaosat, kalusto) ulkopuolelta. Ne on kilpailutettava kunnolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pelkästään henkilöstöhallinnon + henkilöstön kilpailutus ei ole kovin järkevää. Kuljettajan palkka ja työaika taukoineen määräytyy työehtosopimuksen mukaan, joten siinä ei ole kilpailutettavaa.


Itse asiassa kilpailutettavaa on paljonkin. HKL-Raitioliikenne on tunnettu esim. siitä, että kuljettajia ei kouluteta tarpeeksi ja ylitöitä tehdään huomattavasti, pahempien flunssa-aaltojen aikaan vuoroja jätetään jopa ajamatta. Runsas ylitöiden teettäminen nostaa henkilöstökustannuksia helposti 10%.

Myös työvuorosuunnittelulla voidaan tuhlata paljon rahaa. Työvuoroja ei voi millään suunnitella niin, että kuljettajat olisivat koko ajan tuottavassa työssä eli tilaajan maksamassa liikenteessä. Jos työvuorosuunnittelu suunnittelee työpäiviin vaikkapa 5% sellaista hukka-aikaa, joka voitaisiin välttää, syntyy valtavasti turhia kustannuksia.

Kolmas merkittävä tekijä on sairaslomien määrä. Julkisella sektorilla sairastellaan keskimäärin yksityistä enemmän, syitä voi jokainen miettiä itse.

----------


## late-

> Itse asiassa kilpailutettavaa on paljonkin.


Suoraan kilpailutukseen liittymättä tehoja saisi myös varmasti lisää, jos erillinen tilaaja suunnittelisi raitiovaunujen aikataulut. Nyt HKL-Raitioliikenne saa itse suunnitella aikataulunsa. Ymmärtääkseni aikataulut ovat nyt niin löysät, että vaunut ovat käytännössä aina edellä aikatauluaan. Ei siis ihme, että liikennöinti on verkkaista, kun ei ole kiirettäkään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suoraan kilpailutukseen liittymättä tehoja saisi myös varmasti lisää, jos erillinen tilaaja suunnittelisi raitiovaunujen aikataulut. Nyt HKL-Raitioliikenne saa itse suunnitella aikataulunsa. Ymmärtääkseni aikataulut ovat nyt niin löysät, että vaunut ovat käytännössä aina edellä aikatauluaan. Ei siis ihme, että liikennöinti on verkkaista, kun ei ole kiirettäkään.


Tuon luulisi olevan vain HKL:n sisäinen organisaatiokysymys; sen kuin siirretään aikataulusuunnittelijat suunnitteluyksikköön.

Helmi-järjestelmähän on siitä outo, että se ei anna edellä aikataulustaan olevalle vaunulle etuisuuksia. Jos vaunut sitten ovat "aina" edellä, niin eihän koko kalliista satelliittihelmestä ole mitään iloa! Tosin Helmi taitaa epäonnistua myös toiseen suuntaan. Muistelisin, että jos vaunu on enemmän kuin 2 min myöhässä, niin silloinkaan etuisuudet eivät toimi. Jos joku tietää paremmin niin toivottavasti vahvistaa.

----------


## late-

> Helmi-järjestelmähän on siitä outo, että se ei anna edellä aikataulustaan olevalle vaunulle etuisuuksia. Jos vaunut sitten ovat "aina" edellä, niin eihän koko kalliista satelliittihelmestä ole mitään iloa!


Helmi on toistaiseksi täysin tunnoton aikataulusta edellä tai jäljessä olemiselle. Ominaisuus pitäisi kytkeä kaikille linjoille tai sitten ei yhdellekään kuten nyt on tehty. Ongelmaksi tulisi juuri uusien linjojen oikean ajan löytäminen, kun jatkuvasti aikataulusta edellä ajava auto ei tosiaan saisi etuutta. Sen voisi tosin ratkoa ohjelmoimalla Helmiin mielivaltaisen tiukan aikataulun sisäänajon ajaksi, mutta niin ei jostain syystä tehdä.

Yhtä lailla Helmi on tunnoton myöhästymisille. Etuuspyynnöt auto lähettää valoille saapuessaan tiettyihin GPS-koordinaatteihin, jotka on ohjelmoitu linjakuvaukseen. Jos aikataulutoiminto olisi päällä, tarkistettaisiin samalla kulkuaika suhteessa aikatauluun ja jätettäisiin pyyntö lähettämättä, jos ollaan edellä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Toivottavasti raitioliikenne säilyy tiukasti HKL:n käsissä ja jaolle eivät tule kaikenmaailman Connexit sun muut lafkat. Kuskit eivät puhu enää suomea, ratikat on täysteipattu ja omaisuus on ulkomaisten sijoittajaroistojen käsissä.
On tärkeä periaatteellinen kysymys, että HKL  ja sen kalusto säilyy stadilaisten omistuksessa.

----------


## teme

Asiasta juuri mitään ymmärtämättä....



> Itse asiassa kilpailutettavaa on paljonkin. HKL-Raitioliikenne on tunnettu esim. siitä, että kuljettajia ei kouluteta tarpeeksi ja ylitöitä tehdään huomattavasti, pahempien flunssa-aaltojen aikaan vuoroja jätetään jopa ajamatta. Runsas ylitöiden teettäminen nostaa henkilöstökustannuksia helposti 10%.


En tiedä onko ongelma siinä, että halukkaita ratikkakuskeja ei ole vai että heitä ei kouluteta, mutta miten kilpailuttaminen auttaisi tähän? 




> Myös työvuorosuunnittelulla voidaan tuhlata paljon rahaa. Työvuoroja ei voi millään suunnitella niin, että kuljettajat olisivat koko ajan tuottavassa työssä eli tilaajan maksamassa liikenteessä. Jos työvuorosuunnittelu suunnittelee työpäiviin vaikkapa 5% sellaista hukka-aikaa, joka voitaisiin välttää, syntyy valtavasti turhia kustannuksia.


Sen vähän perusteella mitä tiedän työvuorosuunnitelusta, jos päästään edes 5% hukka-aikaan niin on onnistuttu hyvin. Se on oikeasti vaikeimpia suunnittelutehtäviä mitä on olemassa.




> Kolmas merkittävä tekijä on sairaslomien määrä. Julkisella sektorilla sairastellaan keskimäärin yksityistä enemmän, syitä voi jokainen miettiä itse.


Sovitaan kuskien kanssa, että otetaan sairaspoissaoloista johtuvat kustannekset sivuun. Jos ne ovat esim. 10% ja poissaolot vähenevät esim. 30%, niin 3% voidaan tilittää bonuksena kuskeille, sekin on jo ihan tuntuva jouluraha. Ryhmäpaine todennäköisesti vähentäisi ns. maanantaisairastelua.

----------


## kuukanko

> En tiedä onko ongelma siinä, että halukkaita ratikkakuskeja ei ole vai että heitä ei kouluteta, mutta miten kilpailuttaminen auttaisi tähän?


Kilpailutetussa liikenteessä ajamattomista lähdöistä tulee sanktioita, jotka ovat sen verran tuntuvia, että liikennöitsijän ei kannata ehdoin tahdoin hankkia ajamattomuuksia. Kaikki halukkaat eivät pääse ratikankuljettajakursseille, joten koulutusta voisi lisätä.

Nykyisessä järjestelmässä voidaan vaan levitellä käsiä, että taas jäi ajamatta vuoroja, kun tuli sairasloma-aalto (vaikka asia voitasiinkin ilmaista niin, että kuljettajia on niin vähän, että ylitöitä joudutaan tekemään tavallisinakin päivinä ja siksi ylityöreserviä ei ole enää käytettävissä sairasloma-aallon iskiessä). Ajamattomuuksien takia emo-HKL jättää korvauksia maksamatta raitioliikenneyksikölle, mutta se on vain rahan siirtämistä (tai siirtämättä jättämistä) HKL:n taskusta toiseen. HKL-Raitioliikenteen korvaustaso on joka tapauksessa sen verran korkea, että liikennöintikorvausten pieni menetys ei vielä vedä toimintaa tappiolle.




> Sen vähän perusteella mitä tiedän työvuorosuunnitelusta, jos päästään edes 5% hukka-aikaan niin on onnistuttu hyvin. Se on oikeasti vaikeimpia suunnittelutehtäviä mitä on olemassa.


Kirjoitinkin, että hukka-aikaa olisi ehkä 5% vähemmän kuin jonkun toisen suunnittelemana (eli vaikka yritys A saisi hoidettua liikenteen 10% hukka-ajalla ja yritys B 15% hukka-ajalla). Koska työvuorosuunnittelu on vaikeaa, mutta toisaalta sen vaikutus kustannuksiin on merkittävä, on siinä merkittävä potentiaali kilpailuttamiselle. Taitava työvuorosuunnittelija voi järjestää suuret säästöt. Kuntatyönantajan on vaan vaikea pitää kiinni taitavista suunnittelijoista, koska siellä ei voida maksa hurjia bonuksia tms. koville kavereille.

----------


## vristo

HKL-johtokunnan seuraavan kokouksen (20.8) esityslista on taas netissä.

Siellä yhtenä aiheena on seuraava: 
Raitioliikennettä ja metroliikennettä koskevien liikennöintisopimusten tekeminen

HKL-Raitioliikenne kuten myös HKL-Metroliikenne jatkavat sopimuksen mukaan Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen raitio- ja metroliikenteen operaattoreina seuraavat 10 vuotta.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL-Raitioliikenne kuten myös HKL-Metroliikenne jatkavat sopimuksen mukaan Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen raitio- ja metroliikenteen operaattoreina seuraavat 10 vuotta.


Estääköhän tämä HKL-Raitioliikenteen yhtiöittämisen? Eipä taida  kai sopimuksen voi siirtää uudelle HKL-Raitioliikenne Oy:lle jos niin sovitaan.

Jokeri-liikenne ei ole Helsingin sisäistä, joten se voidaan aikanaan kilpailuttaa, jos halutaan. Varmaan on mahdollista myös liittää se saman sopimuksen piiriin, kuten länsimetron kanssa aiotaan tehdä. Kaikki ovet ovat siis auki ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Albert

Yhtiöittämiset ja kilpailutukset ei mittään.
Mutta kun koko Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuus siirtyy "kasvottoman" HSL:n armoille. 
Jäsenet on toki valittu poliittisin perustein. Mutta siinä kaikki. Eivät ole "vastuussa" äänestäjille". Muistaakseni Hesalla on 50% ääniosuus, muttei sen enempää!
Tänä vuonna vielä Helsingin kaupunginhallituksella on otto-oikeus HKL-liikelaitoksen johtokunnan päätöksiin. Mutta HSL:n päätöksiin ei millään kaupungin elimellä ole mitään sanomista.
Jos vaikka Kirkkonummi vastustaa jotain Hesalle tärkeää joukkoliikenneasiaa ja saa muut (kuin Hesan) mukaansa, niin pattitilannehan siitä tulee :Eek: .

----------


## vristo

Minun kysymykseni on vain, että voidaako tällaista julkista hankintaa tehdä Helsingin kaupungissa nykyään ilman kilpailumenettelyä? Kun siitä keskustellaan vaikkapa erään kerjäilaisprojektin tai eräiden toimistokalusteiden hankinnan yhteydessä.

http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi/docs/yleista

http://www.kunnat.net/k_perussivu.as...;128845;152957

http://www.kunnat.net/k_perussivu.as...;128845;152957

Joukkoliikennelaki

Hallituksen esitys Eduskunnalle joukkoliikennelaiksi sekä laeiksi eräiden siihen liittyvien lakien muuttamisesta (pdf)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun kysymykseni on vain, että voidaako tällaista julkista hankintaa tehdä Helsingin kaupungissa nykyään ilman kilpailumenettelyä?


Voidaan, sillä raitio- ja metroliikenne ovat kaupungin omaa tuotantoa. Kaupunki joutuu kuitenkin kilpailuttamaan tähän tuotantoon liittyvät hankinnat, kuten rataurakat ja vaunuhankinnat, joita se ei voi tehdä itse kun sillä ei ole niihin resursseja.

HSL:n kanssa on eri asia. HSL:llä ei ole  ainakaan toistaseksi  omaa tuotantoa. Mutta sillä on melkein omia junia. Teoriassa on ehkä niin, että jos myös yrityksellä X olisi tajolla junia HSL:n hankkimaan liikenteeseen, HSL kai joutuisi kilpailuttamaan Junakalusto Oy:n yrityksen X kanssa. Kilpailuttaahan HKL omaa täysin omistamaansa bussiyritystäkin. (Arvatkaa miksi on kova kiire hävittää Sm1:t!)

Ratikan ja metron HKL:n tilaajan kanssa tekemät liikennöintisopimukset siirtyvät HSL:lle ja maksuvastuu jakautuu periaatteessa kaikille HSL:n osakkaille. Helsingin kaupungin kannalta on tietenkin edullista saada mahdollisimman pitkä ja Helsingille mahdollisimman hyvä eli hinnaltaan kallis sopimus. Tosin suurin osa ratikoiden ja metron käyttäjistä ja käytöstä on helsinkiläisiä, joten vastuu liikennöintisopimuksen kustannusten korvauksista kaatuu kuitenkin Helsingin kaupungille itselleen. Ja tämä on sikäli nollasummapeliä, jossa Helsingin raha kiertää HSL:n kautta takaisin Helsinkiin.

Tämän järjestelyn huono puoli on siinä, että tilastoissa raitio- ja metroliikenne näyttää mahdollisimman kalliilta. Sopimushinnan nousullahan ei ole välttämättä mitään yhteyttä tuotantokustannuksiin. Kyse on monopolitilanteen hyödyntämisestä, sillä ratikan ja metron liikennöintihinta ei ole vapaaseen kilpailutilanteeseen perustuva kustannustasoa vastaava hinta vaan Helsingin itse itsensä kassa sopima hinta siitä, mitä se haluaa naapurikuntien maksavan ratikka- ja metroliikenteestä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HSL:n kanssa on eri asia. HSL:llä ei ole  ainakaan toistaseksi  omaa tuotantoa. -- Kilpailuttaahan HKL omaa täysin omistamaansa bussiyritystäkin.


Kyllä, mutta siinähän liikelaitos on liikenteen tilaaja, ja tuottaja yksityinen osakeyhtiö (vaikkakin kaupungin omistama). Lainsäädännössä taitaa olla osittain aukko siitä, kuinka paljon HSL:ää koskevat kuntayhtymiä säätelevät lait ja kuinka paljon muut. IANAL, mutta sanoisin, että kirjaus HSL:stä joukkoliikennelakiin kuntayhtymänä riittää tulkintaan, että se on sama asia kuin jos kunta suoraan tilaisi liikennettä, osakeyhtiömuodosta huolimatta.

Mutta kuten sanoit, Junakalusto Oy:n tarjoama kalustopalveluhan pitäisi periaatteessa kilpailuttaa samalla perusteella kuin Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy:n tarjoama palvelu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta kuten sanoit, Junakalusto Oy:n tarjoama kalustopalveluhan pitäisi periaatteessa kilpailuttaa samalla perusteella kuin Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy:n tarjoama palvelu.


Kaupungin kokonaan omistamilta osakeyhtiöiltä tehtäviä hankintoja ei tarvitse kilpailuttaa, jos ko. osakeyhtiö ei tarjoa palveluja vapailla markkinoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikan ja metron HKL:n tilaajan kanssa tekemät liikennöintisopimukset siirtyvät HSL:lle ja maksuvastuu jakautuu periaatteessa kaikille HSL:n osakkaille.


Sinänsä tilanne ei muutu HSL:n myötä nykyisestä, koska raitiovaunut ja metro kuuluvat jo nyt YTV:n lippujärjestelmään ja kustannukset jaetaan siksi käyttäjien kuntalaisuuden mukaan.




> Helsingin kaupungin kannalta on tietenkin edullista saada mahdollisimman pitkä ja Helsingille mahdollisimman hyvä eli hinnaltaan kallis sopimus.


Se olisi Helsingin kannalta mahdollisimman edullista, jos raitiovaunu- ja metrotuotanto hoidettaisiin mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, jolloin ylijäämä jäisi Helsingin kassaan. On kuitenkin vaarana, että kun sopimushinnat ovat korkeita, ei liikennetuotantoa kannatakaan hoitaa tehokkaasti, jolloin korkeista sopimushinnoista ainakin osa valuu liikennetuotannon tehottomuuteen.

Esityslistatekstissä pistää silmään, että ennen vuotta 2014 tilaaja ei saa päättää, mitä vaunuja käytetään milläkin linjalla, ja senkin jälkeen vaunujen sijoittelussa on huomattavia rajoitteita. Pisimmät vaunut taitavat siis jatkossakin ajella hiljaisimmilla linjoilla.




> Kyse on monopolitilanteen hyödyntämisestä


Sinänsä kyseessä ei ole monopoli, että mikään laki tms. ei kiellä kilpailuttamasta raitiovaunu- ja metroliikennettä. HSL:llä todennäköisesti onkin haluja kilpailuttaa liikenne ja siksi HKL tekee nyt pitkän sopimuksen, joka turvaa sen oman aseman.

Kun raitiovaunu- ja metroliikennettä ei vaan ole muualla Suomessa, ei vertailutietoa hintatasosta ole (kuin ulkomailta).

----------


## iTapio

> yrityksen X kanssa. Kilpailuttaahan HKL omaa täysin omistamaansa bussiyritystäkin. (Arvatkaa miksi on kova kiire hävittää Sm1:t!)


HKL ei omista Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:tä vaan sen omistaa Helsingin kaupunki.  :Wink: 

Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisella ei ole saavutettu mitään sellaista etua joka korvaisi täysimääräisesti sen aiheuttamat haitat:
- Kuljettajien työolojen heikennykset -> huikea vaihtuvuus ja kuljettajakunnan ulkomaalaistuminen (HKL-Bussiliikenteessä kuljettajat olivat pääosin ylpeitä ammatistaan ja työnantajastaan)
- Kuljettajien piittaamattomuus ja aggressiivisuus muita tiellä liikkujia ja matkustajia kohtaan -> on surullista tavata työtään ja matkustajiaan vihaavia "ammattilaisia" kuskinpukilla.
- Linja-autojen kunnon heikentyminen -> luukut repsottaen ja mustaa savua pakoputkestaan työntävät paikallaan itsekseen niiailevat romut Hämeentien ruuhkassa on mieltä ylentävä näky.

Hyvää ei saa halvalla. Toivottavasti raitioliikennettä ei koskaan kilpailuteta. :Cool: 

Raitioliikenteessä kuljettajien motivaatio on vielä hieman paremmalla tolalla kuin kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä. Työvuorot eivät saa hirvittävästi kehuja sielläkään, mutta aikataulujen tekoa säätelee HKL:n johtokunta ja suunnitteluyksikkö.

On todella ikävä sitä aikaa kun linja-autoja vielä huollettiin ja välillä peruskorjattiin. Kuljettajien poissaoloja varten oli ns. "ylimääräisiä" kuljettajia. Kovina flunssa-aikoina tms. poikkeustilanteissa vuoroja jätettiin sisään, mutta ensimmäisenä sisään jäivät aikatauluun merkitsemättömät ruuhkan lisävuorot.

Bussiliikennettä aitiopaikalta seuranneena vuodesta -89
Tapio Rautamäki

----------


## vristo

> Raitioliikenteessä kuljettajien motivaatio on vielä hieman paremmalla tolalla kuin kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä.


Ylen Aikainen uutisoi tänään:

Ratikkaliikenne takkuaa Helsingissä
Useita raitiovaunuvuoroja on jäänyt maanantaina ajamatta kuljettajapulan takia. Syynä ongelmiin on kuljettajapula.

----------


## a__m

> Ylen Aikainen uutisoi tänään:
> 
> Ratikkaliikenne takkuaa Helsingissä
> Useita raitiovaunuvuoroja on jäänyt maanantaina ajamatta kuljettajapulan takia. Syynä ongelmiin on kuljettajapula.


Muistelin tässä itsekseni, että jopa tänä samaisena vuonna olisi niin ikään saatu lukea "kuljettajapulasta" raitioliikenteessä? Olisiko ollut niin, että joululomilta jäätiinkin sitten lokoisasti sairauslomalle? Tai sitten muistelen viime syksyn alkajaisia.

Syy oli kuitenkin sama. Kummasti iskee Hakaniemen taukotilassa viirus tahi bakteeri aina lomakauden päättäjäisiksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:24 ----------




> Työvuorot eivät saa hirvittävästi kehuja sielläkään, mutta aikataulujen tekoa säätelee HKL:n johtokunta ja suunnitteluyksikkö.


Niinpä todella säätelee SUY. Kun allekirjoittanut vielä oli esikouluiässä 1990-luvun alkupuolella, pääsi kolmosillakin 5-6 minuutin välein.

----------


## MrArakawa

Yksi merkittävä ongelma on, että elokuussa pyörivät vielä kuljettajien kesälomat samalla kun vuoromäärää lisätään syysaikataulujen takia. Vielä ennen viime vuotta Hakaniemen linjoilla oli tapana siirtyä talviaikatauluihin vasta noin syyskuun alusta, mikä helpotti elokuun lopun kuljettajatilannetta. Miksiköhän käytännöstä on luovuttu? Kai hieman harvempi vuoroväli olisi kuitenkin parempi kuin kokonaan ajamatta jäävät lähdöt ja sitä kautta vieläkin tukkoisemmat vaunut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksiköhän käytännöstä on luovuttu?


Varmaan siksi että matkustajia alkaa olla syyskuormien verran kun koulut alkavat. Siispä kuljettajien lomien suunnittelijalle tästä lisähaastetta ja ikävää priorisointitarvetta.

----------


## petteri

> Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisella ei ole saavutettu mitään sellaista etua joka korvaisi täysimääräisesti sen aiheuttamat haitat:


Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisella on saavutettu kymmenien prosenttien kustannussäästöt, joka korvaavat moninkertaisesti en pienet haitat, joita kilpailuttamisesta on aiheutunut.

----------


## Albert

> Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisella on saavutettu kymmenien prosenttien kustannussäästöt, joka korvaavat moninkertaisesti en pienet haitat, joita kilpailuttamisesta on aiheutunut.


Kuten kuljettajien työolojen heikennykset  :Confused: .

----------


## petteri

> Kuten kuljettajien työolojen heikennykset .


Kuljettajat ovat kyllä vähän kärsineet. No, ei voi tehdä munakasta rikkomatta munia. Joukkoliikenteen asiakkaat ja rahoittajat (kaupungit) ovat kuitenkin saaneet kilpailuttamisesta paljon hyötyä.

----------


## Albert

> Kuljettajat ovat kyllä vähän kärsineet. No, ei voi tehdä munakasta rikkomatta munia. Joukkoliikenteen asiakkaat ja rahoittajat (kaupungit) ovat kuitenkin saaneet kilpailuttamisesta paljon hyötyä.


Niin, niin, noin kylmästihän nykyään ajatellaan. Työn tekijä on vain resurssi, välttämätön paha. Sitten kuitenkin yritykset kehuvat vuosikertomuksissaan miten hyvin on pidetty henkilökunnasta huolta. Pelkkää sanahelinää.
Kyllä alun perin kilpailutuksen olisi pitänyt lähteä siitä perusasiasta, että työn tekijöiden työsuhteet eivät jatkuvasti katkeaisi.

----------


## vristo

> Varmaan siksi että matkustajia alkaa olla syyskuormien verran kun koulut alkavat. Siispä kuljettajien lomien suunnittelijalle tästä lisähaastetta ja ikävää priorisointitarvetta.


Tämähän oli tuttua myos ex-HKL-Bussiliikenteellä ja Helbillä aivan viimevuosiin saakka. Mutta sitten tuli laskusuhdanne ja bussinkuljettajan hommat alkoivat kiinnostaa monia. Tällä hetkellä kuljettajavajetta ei ole, eikä töitä näytä olevan edes tarjolla.

Raitioliikenteen kuljettajaksi hakevien karsinta on käsittääkseni tiukempaa; se ei yksinkertaisesti sovi kaikille ja se osaltaankin voi vaikuttaa siihen, että tarpeeksi laadukasta, uutta kuljettaja-ainesta ei ole riittävästi saatavilla (onko näin, raitioliikenneammattilaiset?). 

Mitenkähän jatkossa, kun raitioliikenne kasvaa huomattavasti? 

Esimerkiksi itseäni kiinnostaisi laajantaa joukkoliikenneammattitaitoani myös siihen suuntaan. En tosin tiedä, ottaisivatko 40-vuotiasta, ulkosuomalaista kuljettajaksi. Mikäs onkaan muuten raitiovaununkuljettajan eläkkeellepääsyikä nykyään.

----------


## Albert

> Esimerkiksi itseäni kiinnostaisi laajantaa joukkoliikenneammattitaitoani myös siihen suuntaan. En tosin tiedä, ottaisivatko 40-vuotiasta kuljettajaksi.


Aikaa voi olla vielä. 50-vuotiasta eivät ota. "Ei niin vanha enää opi". 
Nimim. kokemusta on vaikkei omakohtaista!

----------


## Compact

> Esimerkiksi itseäni kiinnostaisi laajantaa joukkoliikenneammattitaitoani myös siihen suuntaan. En tosin tiedä, ottaisivatko 40-vuotiasta, ulkosuomalaista kuljettajaksi. Mikäs onkaan muuten raitiovaununkuljettajan eläkkeellepääsyikä nykyään.


Luulisin, että vielä, jos ripeästi ryhtyy hankkeeseen, saattaisi iän puolesta voida päästä raitiovaununkuljettajaksi. Totta on nimittäin, että mikäli ikä on viitosella alkava ja ajovuosiakin olisi siis vielä toistakymmentä vuotta edessä, edes työhaastatteluun ei oteta. Sama koskenee myös erästä valtakunnallista kiskoliikennefirmaa.

Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä kiskoliikenteeseen rekrytoitujen uusien, koulutukseen otettavien kuljettajien ja ohjaajien ikäjakautuma. 

Mikäli puhutaan "kuljettajapulasta", niin se on harkiten tehty kuljetusfirman oma valinta. Ja päätöksen yleensä tekee yli viisikymppinen pomo  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Raitioliikenteen kuljettajaksi hakevien karsinta on käsittääkseni tiukempaa; se ei yksinkertaisesti sovi kaikille ja se osaltaankin voi vaikuttaa siihen, että tarpeeksi laadukasta, uutta kuljettaja-ainesta ei ole riittävästi saatavilla (onko näin, raitioliikenneammattilaiset?). 
> 
> Esimerkiksi itseäni kiinnostaisi laajantaa joukkoliikenneammattitaitoani myös siihen suuntaan. En tosin tiedä, ottaisivatko 40-vuotiasta, ulkosuomalaista kuljettajaksi. Mikäs onkaan muuten raitiovaununkuljettajan eläkkeellepääsyikä nykyään.


En ota kantaa siihen, onko kursseille hakeutuvien taso laskenut, mutta joka tapauksessa raitiovaununkuljettajakurssit ovat kiinnostaneet hakijoita enemmän kuin bussinkuljettajakurssit. Siitäkin syystä raitiovaununkuljettajakursseille hakeutuneissa on ollut enemmän hyviä vaihtoehtoja verrattuna bussinkuljettajakurssien valintoihin. Toki tiukempi kielitaitovaatimus vaikuttaa myös asiaan.

Laita Vristo kurssihakemus sisään ja kerro, että haluat nimenomaan osa-aikaiseksi kuljettajaksi.  Jos ei koita, ei voi voittaa. Tämänkin päivän tilanteen mukaan heille on käyttöä.
Eläkeikä on 65 v. mutta ehkä 25 vuoden kuluttua eläkkeelle jäämistä voi vielä siirtää eteenpäin  :Smile:

----------


## Jussi

> Yksi merkittävä ongelma on, että elokuussa pyörivät vielä kuljettajien kesälomat samalla kun vuoromäärää lisätään syysaikataulujen takia. Vielä ennen viime vuotta Hakaniemen linjoilla oli tapana siirtyä talviaikatauluihin vasta noin syyskuun alusta, mikä helpotti elokuun lopun kuljettajatilannetta. Miksiköhän käytännöstä on luovuttu? Kai hieman harvempi vuoroväli olisi kuitenkin parempi kuin kokonaan ajamatta jäävät lähdöt ja sitä kautta vieläkin tukkoisemmat vaunut.


Vielä parempi olisi jos kuljettajien kesälomat sijoitettasiin samaan ajankohtaan kuin kesäaikataulut. Eli ei päätetä aikatauluja kuljettajien lomien mukaan vaan päinvastoin. Enpä ole kuullut että vaikkapa koulujen alkaessa olisi vain osa opettajista töissä, koska osalla on vielä kesäloma menossa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Siispä kuljettajien lomien suunnittelijalle tästä lisähaastetta ja ikävää priorisointitarvetta.


Eikä priorisointikaan yksin auta: sekä HKL-Raitioliikenteellä että Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä on kunnallisina työnantajina selvästi pidemmät lomat kuin yksityisillä työnantajilla, joten kaikkia lomia ei saada pidettyä kesäliikenteen aikana. HKL-Metroliikenteellä liikenteen harvennus kesällä on raitio- ja bussiliikennettä vähäisempi, mutta siellä lomaongelma on hoidettu opiskelijakuljettajilla.

Ensi vuonna lomaongelma raitioliikenteessä on toivottavasti nykyistä vähäisempi, kun keskikesällä on vähemmän liikennettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HKL-Metroliikenteellä liikenteen harvennus kesällä on raitio- ja bussiliikennettä vähäisempi, mutta siellä lomaongelma on hoidettu opiskelijakuljettajilla.


Eikö tätä enää tehdä raitioliikenteessä? Ainakin vielä 2002 muistan sellaisen hakuilmoituksen lukeneeni.

----------


## vristo

> Toki tiukempi kielitaitovaatimus vaikuttaa myös asiaan.


 Tämähän ei mulle ole mikään ongelma ja tarpeentullen voin jonkinverrani opastaa myös kiinalaisia matkustajia heidän omalla kielellään. Englanti sujuu, kun se on perheemme ja tavallisin kommunikointikieleni täällä Kiinassa ja toki kouluruotsi sekä -saksakin ovat pohjaa antamassa, vaikka ei niinkään ole tarvinnut niitä tähänpaivaan mennessä käyttää.

----------


## Compact

> Ensi vuonna lomaongelma raitioliikenteessä on toivottavasti nykyistä vähäisempi, kun keskikesällä on vähemmän liikennettä.





> Eikö tätä enää tehdä raitioliikenteessä? Ainakin vielä 2002 muistan sellaisen hakuilmoituksen lukeneeni.


Tänään YLEnaikaisessa HKL:n liikennemestari kertoi juurikin soittelevansa "opiskelijoita" töihin ympäri Suomea. Ei puhettakaan, että harkittaisiin ottaa töihin jo 50 vuotta täyttäneitä työnhakijoita vaikkapa tuollaisella samalla välipuheella kuin koulutetaan parikymppisiä hetken mielijohteesta kuskiksi rupeavia. Tulisivat kai hekin ajamaan sitten kun "nuoremmilla" on vaikkapa tämä nyt HKL:ssä miestä kaatava "sikainfuenssa". Joku sanoi myös radiossa "että kun on alkanut Berliinin Yleisurheilun MM-kisat, niin se olisi yksi syy kuljettajapulaan".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei puhettakaan, että harkittaisiin ottaa töihin jo 50 vuotta täyttäneitä työnhakijoita vaikkapa tuollaisella samalla välipuheella kuin koulutetaan parikymppisiä hetken mielijohteesta kuskiksi rupeavia.


Todennäköisesti syy löytyy kuitenkin työvoimapolitiikasta: opiskelijoita on helpompi pätkätyöllistää yhdeksi kesäksi kerrallaan, ja vaikeus on ennemminkin saada heitä sitoutettua ajamaan kaksi tai kolme kesää. Kun taas vähän vanhemmilla voisi olla taipumus jäädä töihin pidemmäksikin aikaa, ja pätkätöitähän ei saa uudistaa monta kertaa peräkkäin, vaan täytyy palkata pysyvään virkaan. Ja näin kesälomasijaisen funktio ei enää olekaan samanlainen, koska sama henkilö pitää työllistää myös koko talveksi. En halua ottaa kantaa, onko tämä reilua, mutta epäilen, että sellainen ajatusmalli silti vaikuttaa.

----------


## risukasa

Kuljettajakurssit ovat jatkuvasti täynnä. Ongelma on nähtävästi se, että aika moni vakinaiseksi valmistunut lopettaa työt vuoden-parin sisällä valmistumisesta. Opiskelijoilla taas tuppaavat elämäntilanteet muuttumaan.

Bussikuskitaustaustaisen keski-ikäisen ihmisen työnsaantimahdollisuuksia pitäisin lähtökohtaisesti erittäin hyvinä. Omalta kurssiltakin valmistui yksi vastaava tapaus. Lisäksi valmistui pari kolmekymppistä joista toinen ex. bussikuski ja toinen hädin tuskin osasi ajaa autoa. Mutta osa-aikaisuus ei työvoimapulaiselle HKL-raitioliikenteelle kyllä ole kovin tervetullutta. Mieluummin kouluttavat saman määrän täysipäiväisiä. Jos jaksaa tehdä pari vuotta täysipäiväisesti, niin sitten on paremmat asetelmat.

Vuosilomista voin sanoa sen verran, että haluaisin itsekin pitää ne kokonaan talvella, mutta ei kuulemma onnistu.

----------


## Compact

> Todennäköisesti syy löytyy kuitenkin työvoimapolitiikasta: opiskelijoita on helpompi pätkätyöllistää yhdeksi kesäksi kerrallaan, ja vaikeus on ennemminkin saada heitä sitoutettua ajamaan kaksi tai kolme kesää. Kun taas vähän vanhemmilla voisi olla taipumus jäädä töihin pidemmäksikin aikaa, ja pätkätöitähän ei saa uudistaa monta kertaa peräkkäin, vaan täytyy palkata pysyvään virkaan. Ja näin kesälomasijaisen funktio ei enää olekaan samanlainen, koska sama henkilö pitää työllistää myös koko talveksi. En halua ottaa kantaa, onko tämä reilua, mutta epäilen, että sellainen ajatusmalli silti vaikuttaa.


Kysymys on kyllä ihan aikuisten-oikeasti siitä että 50 täytettyään ihminen ei kelpaa kaupungin tai valtion kiskoliikenneyhtiöön "uutena" työntekijänä töihin. Siis oikeisiin liikennetuotantotöihin, edes pätkätöihin. Kursseille ei vain yksinkertaisesti oteta, jos on yli 49 V. Ja voi olla tuo luku alempikin, sen tietävät vain salaisesti ne yli 50 V konttoripomot, jotka päätöksiä tekevät. Ja kieltävät samassa hengenvedossa nk. ikärasismista puhumisen, mutta kuitenkin toteavat rivienvälissä näin käytännön olevan.

Kertokoon siis nyt joku viisas kuinka "nuori" onkaan ollut vanhin liikennetuotantoon otettu henkilö, esim. tällä vuosituhannella. Hakijoita on kyllä tiettäväsi ollut, koska hallituskin työvoimapolitiikallaan edellyttää veronmaksajia työskentelemään eläkeikään saakka ja kannustaa asiaan, mutta kunnallinen/valtiollinen työnantaja pitää enemmän "klopeista ja pimuista", niinkuin termit muinoin olivat...

----------


## ess

> Vuosilomista voin sanoa sen verran, että haluaisin itsekin pitää ne kokonaan talvella, mutta ei kuulemma onnistu.


Tuohan taitaa olla ihan laissa tms. sopimuksissa että vuosilomasta pitää pitää suurin osa välillä toukokuu - syyskuu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joku sanoi myös radiossa "että kun on alkanut Berliinin Yleisurheilun MM-kisat, niin se olisi yksi syy kuljettajapulaan".


Mulla on sellainen mielikuva että yleisurheilukilpailujen seuraaminen ei kiinnosta pääkaupunkiseudun nuoria erityisemmin, eikä kaikkia vanhempiakaan. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:29 ----------




> Kysymys on kyllä ihan aikuisten-oikeasti siitä että 50 täytettyään ihminen ei kelpaa kaupungin tai valtion kiskoliikenneyhtiöön "uutena" työntekijänä töihin. Siis oikeisiin liikennetuotantotöihin, edes pätkätöihin. Kursseille ei vain yksinkertaisesti oteta, jos on yli 49 V. Ja voi olla tuo luku alempikin, sen tietävät vain salaisesti ne yli 50 V konttoripomot, jotka päätöksiä tekevät. Ja kieltävät samassa hengenvedossa nk. ikärasismista puhumisen, mutta kuitenkin toteavat rivienvälissä näin käytännön olevan.


Ikärasismiahan tuo on, mutta jotenkin ymmärrän kyllä miksi. Liikennelentäjäksi jos haluaa kouluttautua pitää olla vielä nuorempi, samoin poliisiksi tai upseeriksi, onkohan se ikäraja 35?  Kiskoliikennepuolella asiasta pitäisi vain kertoa selvemmin ettei tule turhia pettymyksiä.

Muuten, jos pääsee esim veturinkuljettajakurssille juuri ennenkuin täyttää 50, niin onko edes mitään takeita että hommia löytyy? 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Ikärasismiahan tuo on


Asian vierestä varsin rankasti, mutta rasismi = rotusyrjintä. Ikärasismi siis tarkoittaa ikärotussyrjintää, mikä ei liene tuon virheellisen sanan käyttäjien tarkoitus. Oikea ja JLF:n korkeaan kirjalliseen tasoon paremmin istuva sana on yksinkertaisesti: "ikäsyrjintä".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:11 ----------




> Muuten, jos pääsee esim veturinkuljettajakurssille juuri ennenkuin täyttää 50, niin onko edes mitään takeita että hommia löytyy?


Ainakin tällä hetkellä VRKK kouluttaa veturinkuljettajia vain tarpeeseen, ja tarve on lähivuosina verrattaen suuri eläkepoistumien vuoksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingin raitioliikenteen kilpailuttaminen. Sitä se nyt vielä puuttuisi !?

Martti

----------


## hylje

Muuta kuin kuljettaja- ja huoltopalveluita ei kannata kilpailuttaa, koska kalusto- ja infrakustannukset ovat verkoston kokoon nähden hullun isoja. Asiaan sopii palata laajemmin kunhan verkosto yltää vähintään Espoon ja Vantaan kauempiin osiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuta kuin kuljettaja- ja huoltopalveluita ei kannata kilpailuttaa, koska kalusto- ja infrakustannukset ovat verkoston kokoon nähden hullun isoja.


Kalusto ja rataurakat kilpailutetaan. Molempia voitaisiin tehdä itse, kuten on tehtykin. Rata rakennettiin koko lailla itse noin sata vuotta. Matalalattiaväliosat tehdään itse siten, että HKL on tilannut suunnittelun ja komponenttien valmistuksen ja kokoaa välipalat ja asentaa ne vaunuihin.

Meneillään olevalle vaunuhankinnalle oli vakavasti harkinnassa samanlainen menettely kuin välipalojen kanssa. Mutta päädyttiin kilpailuttamiseen.

Sitten kun HSL ostaa raitioliikennettä johonkin muuhun kuntaan kuin Helsinkiin, HSL ei voi kilpailuttaa kalustoa ellei se kilpailuta sitä ostaakseen kalustoa itselleen. Näinhän on jo tehty junakaluston kanssa, joten ei sekään mahdotonta ole. Mutta sellaista kilpailutusta ei voi olla, että kysytään, kuka tuo tänne ratikoita tai junia samaan tapaan kuin joku voi tuoda tänne kuljettajia. Koska sellainen alkaa olla teknisesti vaikeata  tällä hetkellä. Mutta senkin asian voi kiertää sillä, että kilpailutetaan sen teknisesti pakollisen kaluston omistusta samaan tapaan kuin kilpailutetaan sitä, kuka maksaa kuljettajien palkan. Eli eihän ratikoita ole pakko ostaa omalla rahalla. Voi myös tehdä rahoituslaitoksen kanssa sopimuksen. Se voi olla määräaikainen ja kilpailutettavissa uudelleen ennen kuin kalusto on ajettu loppuun.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Kalusto ja rataurakat kilpailutetaan. Molempia voitaisiin tehdä itse, kuten on tehtykin. Rata rakennettiin koko lailla itse noin sata vuotta.


Näin on. Kalusto on hankittu hevosraitiotien ajoista asti vertailemalla eri valmistajien tarjouksia. Tämänhän osoittaa selkeästi seikka, että kalustoa on hankittu aikojen saatossa Ruotsista, Tanskasta, Saksasta ja Yhdysvalloista sekä tietenkin myös Suomesta eri valmistajilta, kun meille syntyi alan osaamista. Toisen maailmansodan jälkeen valmistus keskittyi kotimaahan, hankintapolitiikan ja valuuttasääntelyn johdosta ja tietenkin siksi, että on järkevää suosia suomalaista työtä. Pitkästä aikaa ensimmäiset ulkomaiset hankinnat ovat EU-ajalta, Variotramit. Sitä aikaisempi ulkomaantoimitus oli 1930-luvun lopun ASEA-tilaus, Munkkiniemen boggievaunut. Käytettyjä vaunuja on lisäksi hankittu aikojen kuluessa Tanskasta ja Saksasta.

Radanrakennus oli alkujaan tiukasti sidoksissa kalustohankintaan. Siten varmistettiin, että tilatut vaunut myös kulkevat moitteettomasti radoilla. Hevosraitiotie rakennettiin tanskalaisten johdolla (Scandia), hevosraitiotien sähköistäminen tehtiin saksalaisten johdolla (Kummer) ja sähköraitiotien täydelleen uudestirakentaminen tehtiin ruotsalaisten johdolla (ASEA). Vuoden 1913 jälkeen, kun punainen linja 6 oli pidennetty Kajaaninkadulle, HRO totesi, että tietoa ja taitoa olisi itselläkin rakentaa uusia rataosia. Sen jälkeen niin ryhdyttiinkin tekemään. Nyt EU-aikaan on tullut käytäntöön antaa rataprojekteja myös ulkopuolisille kilpailutuksen seurauksena.

Nykyisen ratainfran voidaan sanoa olevan pohjimmiltaan suoraa jatkoa ASEA:n pikkuruotsalaisajalle vuosille 1908-09, jolloin sähköistetty hevosraitiotieverkko myllättiin nykyaikaiseksi kaksiraiteiseksi. 1950-luvulla kaksoisraiteen raideväli suurennettiin leveitä telivaunuja ajatellen, mutta muuten pidettiin vanha käytäntö voimassa. Olisikohan Variotramien tullessa pitänyt ottaa käyttöön sama politiikka kuin oli sata vuotta sitten: eli vaunuvalmistaja toimii myös rataverkon uudelleenrakentajana vastaten samalla, että uudet vaunut suoriutuvat rataverkostolla tehtävästään moitteettomasti.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaikka osa ratatöistä kilpailutetaan ja teetetään ulkopuolella, niin osanhan HKL-Rata tekee myös itse. Minusta tämä on hyvä balanssi  on tärkeää, että laitos itse rakentaa, jotta tietotaito ja nimenomaan käytännön asiantuntemus säilyvät omissa käsissä. Toisaalta ratatöiden määrä vaihtelee vuosittain suuresti, joten ei ole järkevää pitää isoa omaa reserviä, vaan kun töitä on paljon, voidaan ostaa ulkopuoliselta.

En tiedä, kumpi on kustannusmielessä edullisempaa; oma työ vai kilpailutettuna ostettu. Oman työn osuutta voisi kyllä nyt melko turvallisesti lisätä, kun kuitenkin ollaan tilanteessa, jossa ratatöitä ja varsinkin uudisrakentamista on tarkoitus tehdä 2010-luvulla ja sen jälkeenkin aika reippaalla vauhdilla.

Sen sijaan kaluston ja liikenteenhoidon (kuljettajat) ja etenkin huollon kilpailuttamisessa ei minusta ole juurikaan järkeä. Tilanne on eri perustamattomilla raitioteillä, eli esim. Tampereella tai Turussa kannattaa etukäteen huolellisesti arvioida, kumpi on järkevämpää kaupungin kannalta  kalusto ja henkilökunta kaupungilla vai kilpailupakettina. Rakennustyöt menevät kilpailutuksen kautta joka tapauksessa, kun ei kaupungeilla ole tietotaitoa valmiina.

Tukholmassa yritettiin cityspårvägenille kokonaispakettia, jossa sama firma rakentaisi radan, toimittaisi vaunut ja hoitaisi liikennöinnin. Tarjouksia ei jätetty. En tiedä, miksi kokonaispaketti ei kiinnostanut.

----------


## Melamies

Tuorein Suomen Kuvalehti: HKL:n jatko vaakalaudalla.  (Raidejokerin liikenteen kilpailuttaminen voi johtaa muutoksiin, kuten HKL:n yhtiöittämiseen)

Netissä tämä on vain tilaajille: https://suomenkuvalehti.fi/jutut/kot...a-kuljettajia/

----------


## mv

> Tuorein Suomen Kuvalehti: HKL:n jatko vaakalaudalla.  (Raidejokerin liikenteen kilpailuttaminen voi johtaa muutoksiin, kuten HKL:n yhtiöittämiseen)
> 
> Netissä tämä on vain tilaajille: https://suomenkuvalehti.fi/jutut/kot...a-kuljettajia/


Tästä linkistä voi lukea koko jutun: HKL:n jatko vaakalaudalla

----------


## PepeB

"Kuntapoliitikkojen taustakeskusteluissa on myös pohdittu HKL:n mahdollista pilkkomista ja myymistä. Jäljelle jäisi raiteet ja varikot omistava kalustovarasto.

Esimerkin tarjoaa HKL:n bussiliikenne, joka yhtiöitettiin vuonna 2005 ja myytiin myöhemmin yksityiselle liikennöitsijälle.

HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Lehmuskoski vastustaa myyntipuheita.

Se toisi vain lisää hankaluuksia ja tehottomuutta uusien yhtiöiden välille. HKL kykenee tarjoamaan parempaa joukkoliikennettä kun hoidamme liikennöinnin, kaluston ja infran yhtenä kokonaisuutena."

Mutta kummasti tämän mallin on ajateltu tehostavan toimintaa rautateillä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Melamies

> Mutta kummasti tämän mallin on ajateltu tehostavan toimintaa rautateillä.


Tehostamisen varaa varmaan on, mutta koskapa ratainfra ei ole kunnossa ja Suomi on asukasmäärältään pieni maa, eivät kilpailukiimaisten märät päiväunet toteudu rautateillä.

----------


## Makke93

> Lehmuskosken mukaan raitioliikenne on rajattu markkina. Vaihtoehtoina olisivat joko julkinen monopoli tai yksityinen monopoli.


Tässä onkin asian ydin. Onko seudun raitioliikenne mahdollista kilpailuttaa ilman, että muodostuu yksityinen monopoli? Yksityistämisessähän on järkeä vain jos markkinoilla on kilpailua. Bussiliikenteessä kilpailun on mahdollistanut juuri se, ettei liikennettä ole kilpailutettu yhtenä kokonaisuutena ja yksityiset liikennöitsijät eivät voi kerrallaan voittaa kuin tietyn osan kilpailutettavasta liikenteestä. Kysymys kuuluukin, että onko raitioliikennettä tarpeeksi, että se voidaan pilkkoa pienemmiksi linjakokonaisuuksiksi, joita kilpailutetaan erikseen, kuten bussiliikenteessä. Raide-jokeri onkin jo tällainen kokonaisuus kun sillä on oma varkkokin. Samoin Laajasalo. Mutta vaikka kantakaupungin liikenteen jakaisi varikkojen mukaan ja ehkä Koskelan liikenne kahtia, 6 kilpailutettavaa kohdetta tuskin on tarpeeksi, jotta saadaan pidettyä 2-3 liikennöitsijää markkinoilla. Kalusto kannattaa säilyttää julkisessa omistuksessa ja vuokrata liikennöitsijöille, kun hankintahinta on hyvin korkea ja estäisi muiden kuin suurten ulkomaisten toimijoiden markkinoilletulon. Samoin radat ja varikot ovat luonnollinen monopoli, kuten artikkelissakin taidettiin jo sanoa. 

Metroa tuskin edes pystyy pyörittämään useampi kuin yksi liikennöitsijä kerrallaan, mutta sen ollessa raskasraide liikennöinnistä voisi ilman suuria soveltamisia kilpailla rautateiden liikennöitsijät.

----------


## Melamies

> Tässä onkin asian ydin. Onko seudun raitioliikenne mahdollista kilpailuttaa ilman, että muodostuu yksityinen monopoli? Yksityistämisessähän on järkeä vain jos markkinoilla on kilpailua. Bussiliikenteessä kilpailun on mahdollistanut juuri se, ettei liikennettä ole kilpailutettu yhtenä kokonaisuutena ja yksityiset liikennöitsijät eivät voi kerrallaan voittaa kuin tietyn osan kilpailutettavasta liikenteestä. Kysymys kuuluukin, että onko raitioliikennettä tarpeeksi, että se voidaan pilkkoa pienemmiksi linjakokonaisuuksiksi, joita kilpailutetaan erikseen, kuten bussiliikenteessä. Raide-jokeri onkin jo tällainen kokonaisuus kun sillä on oma varkkokin. Samoin Laajasalo. Mutta vaikka kantakaupungin liikenteen jakaisi varikkojen mukaan ja ehkä Koskelan liikenne kahtia, 6 kilpailutettavaa kohdetta tuskin on tarpeeksi, jotta saadaan pidettyä 2-3 liikennöitsijää markkinoilla. Kalusto kannattaa säilyttää julkisessa omistuksessa ja vuokrata liikennöitsijöille, kun hankintahinta on hyvin korkea ja estäisi muiden kuin suurten ulkomaisten toimijoiden markkinoilletulon. Samoin radat ja varikot ovat luonnollinen monopoli, kuten artikkelissakin taidettiin jo sanoa. 
> 
> Metroa tuskin edes pystyy pyörittämään useampi kuin yksi liikennöitsijä kerrallaan, mutta sen ollessa raskasraide liikennöinnistä voisi ilman suuria soveltamisia kilpailla rautateiden liikennöitsijät.


Olet todennut oikeita reunaehtoja kilpailutukselle. Minä puolestani kysyn jälleen kerran, onko kilpailutuksessa järkeä, jos:

-tilaaja (tai tilaajan taustavoima=yhteiskunta tässä tapauksessa) omistaa radat, kaluston ja varikot huoltotoimintoineen, sekä hoitaa liikenteen ohjauksen ja valvonnan
-em resursseja voidaan käyttää vain kyseisen kilpailutuksen kohteessa
-tilaaja määrittelee aikataulut ja liikennöintisuoritteet ilman, että operaattori voi niihin vaikuttaa
-tilaaja hoitaa lippujärjestelmän ilman, että operaattori voi siihen vaikuttaa
-kyseessä on niin rajattu kohde, että vain yksi operaattori voi kerrallaan toimia

Mikä on tällaisen kilpailutuksen "pihvi", jos ainoa kilpailukeino on henkilöstökulut? En silloin näe muuta lopputulemaa kuin kilpailutuksen irvikuvan, joka johtaa henkilöstön pahoinvointiin. Tällainen "kilpailutus" on silti jo käynnissä HSL-alueen lähijunaliikenteessä. Sen väitetään olevan liikenteenhoidon kilpailutus, mutta todellisuudessa se on henkilöstön kyykytyksen kilpailutus. Aivan yhtä hyvin olisi voitu kilpailuttaa henkilöstönvuokrausfirmoja, kuka toimittaa halvimmat kuljettajat.
Ja tämän kilpailutuksen voittaja onkin käytännössä henkilöstönvuokraaja, ei muuta.

Tämän hetkisen käsitykseni mukaan tällaisten rajattujen kohteiden liikenteenhoitoon on paras malli kuitenkin HKL-tyyppinen liikelaitos, jonka toimintaa tehostetaan ja kehitetään henkilöstöä arvostaen. Benchmarking on tälloinkin mahdollista ja myös välttämätöntä, HKL ei ole maailman ainoa liikelaitos alallaan.

----------

